

X is broken - jsbit
http://jsbit.ch/post/32667257037/x-is-broken

======
nodata
(Your title is broken: I assumed "X" referred to the X Window System)

~~~
duiker101
I totally did too... I was a bit disappointed because I expected a nice
article and not some random guy complaining about people trying to do
something.

~~~
jsbit

        'Some random guy complaining about people trying to do something.'
    

You have just written my epitaph.

In all seriousness, you're right. I should write more contributory posts in
the future. I wrote that in a foul mood this morning and should've left it in
the text editor.

